# S. P. CEASES OPERATION



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

The SHASTA PACIFIC ceased all operation this A. M. as the snowfall increased to an amount that the locomotives couldn't run. With no snow removal equipment
the company was at the mercy of the weather. The dispatcher was heard to mumble " it doesn't snow in California"

































Thanks for your time.
Rick Marty


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Super nice shots Rick. You got quite a bit more wintery droppings than we did for sure. I notice you have a couple of new structures too. RR's coming along great.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice winter photos of the RR. The D&S invested in a snow plow years ago just in case. It is dedicated to its shippers and providing the service they expect. It may only get used ever 5 or6 years but the freight must go through. It ran for the first time last year. Kind of a conversation piece around here tho. later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Time to invest in a....


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The Worthington and Randolph ran plow operations until the dropping temps froze the switches..


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Brrrr. 

The CWN will be in the same condition anytime now.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

What a surprize for you guys in CA. Great images of the shutdown.... The Weather folks had been forecasting 5-8 inches in the Prescott area but the temperatures have been in the low 40's all day. They just cancelled the Winter Storm Warning...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Birr


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

ya call that snow? we have frost deeper than that.....


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

IKYDVL
(Is that a name???)
Yes we call that a snow, your probably supposed to get it heavier, we're not.

Speaking of which, the last of the ice finally rained out of the turntable pit yesterday.
BIRRRRRR is right.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem with snow here......... Ice is a different animal.










That is the power line to my house that tree is laying on..... Power has been out since Friday morning when this happened.











Kept to place warm Friday and Sat. with the fireplace... Had a chimney fire scare Sat. night (was able to put it out). With below zero temps and high winds -20+ wc, we had to bail out Sunday and get a motel. May have power by Christmas. The high winds and ice still up in the trees caused more power loses than they were able to fix so far. All the motels are jammed with people and dogs without power. Now the car won't start from sitting out unprotected in the -25 wc.


Froze out Dawg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! 

I'll stop complaining about -5


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

It's 18 degrees today (wind chill is about 0) with about a foot of snow and climbing. Typical weather for Northeast oHIo. I tried to keep the line clear but the MOW crew couldn't keep up with the massive amount of snowfall. Thankfully the freezing rain stopped. I'd take pics but all you would see is white..... 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Lets see, NE Hoiserland....would that be Michigan City ?


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope....


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

At least R.W.'s snow is in scale- it looks like it is 1:20.3 to me anyway. I would trade his snow for our frost any day. 
Great images Rick, thanks for sharing. 
Don


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

54, foggy and raining today.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Sheepdog 

I sure hope you got through Christmas OK and that you are back on the grid by now. 

Robert


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate the northeast winters. Time to move south, where steam is a year round event. 

I do love that bridge shot at the end. Where did you get that?


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Surprised Ron hasn't piped up about the weather up in Alaska!!!  It's supposed to be below zero here ALL next week.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif Glad I'm leaving for Las Vegas on Sunday!!!  and yes I'm planning a stop at St. Aubins....


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kent,
I assume your asking me. 
The "bridge shot" was taken by me on my railroad of a bridge I had built.
THanks for the inquiries.
Rick Marty


----------

